# Positive Battery Cable Shield



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 1968 HO and I am trying to figure out how the positive battery cable is routed around the exhaust manifold and where was the original shield mounted. If any one has pictures they could share of the routing and location would be appreciated. Also the shield is long gone, does any one have one for sale. I see that Ames has repop they sell.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, your positive cable should run through a heat shield attached to the left motor mount. Check to see if it is there. Matt


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

voltaire said:


> I have a 1968 HO and I am trying to figure out how the positive battery cable is routed around the exhaust manifold and where was the original shield mounted. If any one has pictures they could share of the routing and location would be appreciated. Also the shield is long gone, does any one have one for sale. I see that Ames has repop they sell.


If you have Ram air manifolds on your HO..... the positive cable runs down in front of motor by the steering box and routed into the tube that is secured to the motor mount. on L-side. 
Ideally the motor is to be jacked up and the tube secured with screws however, it can be mounted via screws in that area without jacking the motor up.

If you have standard exhaust manifolds the tube is attached to the stud between the last 2 spark plug wires and the positive cable is routed down through there. 

No matter the set up I would suggest routing the cable as the HO R/A set up is to be.


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks this is very helpful. 
I am in the process of doing a frame off resto back to original and am just completing the frame assembly. I hope to put the engine in next couple of weeks and get the frame back under the body so I guess I need to order the shield this week.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

voltaire said:


> Thanks this is very helpful.
> I am in the process of doing a frame off resto back to original and am just completing the frame assembly. I hope to put the engine in next couple of weeks and get the frame back under the body so I guess I need to order the shield this week.


If you purchase one through Ames of Performance Years it will come with directions. Since your engine is out it will be a breeze for you.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Additionally, your starter wires coming off the engine harness are to run down the front side of the engine and through that heat shield tube as well. Pretty important to have that little fellow installed correctly. Matt


----------

